
Ask HN: What will happen to recreational driving? - tdevito
What will happen to car companies like Ferrari, Lamborghini, Porsche, Aston Martin? What will happen to cars like the Audi R8, Corvette, Tesla Roadster?<p>What will be the value of sports cars in a future where all cars on the road have level 5+ self driving capabilities and is illegal for people to drive. This is just one possible future and it&#x27;s still decades away, but it is a distinct possibility that could arrive by mid-century. You will always be able to drive any vehicle on private property, but the overwhelming majority don&#x27;t have that much land, so I was also thinking of something like large private and&#x2F;or public parks.<p>I haven&#x27;t heard anyone bring up this specific question about recreational driving, so I&#x27;m interested to see how everyone thinks this could play out.
======
tim2387
[https://www.newyorker.com/culture/annals-of-inquiry/the-
figh...](https://www.newyorker.com/culture/annals-of-inquiry/the-fight-for-
the-right-to-drive)

"Today, the Human Driving Association has around ten thousand members. In
addition to a constitutional amendment, it advocates for the adoption of
automotive technologies that improve safety without limiting freedom."

------
mdorazio
What time frame are you talking about? Eventually, human-driven cars will be
the equivalent of today's horses - recreational vehicles operated mostly by
wealthy people in specifically designated areas. That's a long way off,
though. In the medium term, manufacturers will still offer their trademark
performance and in-cabin experiences with cars that either drive themselves or
be driven by a human.

------
Mountain_Skies
Most of the cars listed aren't all that fun to drive while obeying the laws in
most jurisdictions. If you're going to drive a car that's best enjoyed while
endangering those around you, being restricted to private property is overdue.

